# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Kit / Prefab / Modular Houses - Anyone built one?

## SabreOne

As the title say's, we're interested in peoples experiences with Kit, Prefab or Modular Houses. 
We are giving serious consideration to placing a house in the backyard for the Mother-in-Law :Doh: , but seriously she's pretty good and is finding living costs a bit more difficult these days.  
We have investigated Council and all's good there under "Dual Occuapancy - Relative Accomodation", so now it's a decision on which format. We have ruled out a Bricks & Mortar build due to it's permancy and the restriction that it can only be occupied by a relative, otherwise full Dual Occupancy fees apply such as Headworks etc. 
We are looking at numerous versions in Kit, Prefab & Modular (around 80m2) as it could be removed to a new block of land........ as well as a left field idea of an American Barn fitted out internally, which can be reused as a shed. 
Any experiences or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance
Sabre

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I have waterproofed a few of these over the years, even treated new ones that were fully assembled in the factory. 
Owner builders seem have a few minor problems, but only minor and often because they thought they knew better than the instruction supplied LOL. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## bricks

I'd build the big barn,
Only problem is I'd most likely knock the old lady off before the fit out and spend the money on tools! 
Whooop, new shed and no M.I.L

----------


## Black Cat

No experience with this sort of thing, but something to bear in mind ... a friend has recently completed a new build in corrugated iron, fully insulated, nicely constructed etc. BUT ... with the sort of weather we get, she is finding that she has serious condensation issues internally at night. This with a good big woodheater, and adequate ventilation ... so if you can sort that out, then go for it!

----------


## SabreOne

Thanks Guys, 
Still looking at various options, but any advice / opinion is appreciated..... 
Sabre

----------


## pinger

Barn style houses are really only economically viable where you can utilise the second story. On a typical live in barn (say 12.0m to 14.0m wide) the central mezzanine section is typically 6m wide to max the upstairs living area, meaning that the two "lean to" area off each side are typically 3 to 4 m. 
You can see already that this footprint in quite substantial.  
If you have an 80m square limit and your frontage is 12m, it makes the structure about 6.7m deep, and will look, frankly ridiculous.  
The other issue is that you will need a minimum of about 5m at the upstairs gutter, extending up to a gable height closer to 6.5m to get past the BCA ceiling height requirements upstairs and downstairs.  
On most residential lots a 5m wall height will require an increased set back in the vicininty of 3.5 to 5m depending on zoning.  
I would check into the requirements under "granny flat" type structres that the shire may have and would be staggered to find that there are not fairly strict wall and overall height limits to specifically stop two storey barns in back yards.

----------

